# Backpackable Rollaway 7m Mast Deploys in 2 Minutes



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

> Selex ES Launches the Rapid Action Mission Mast (RAMM) For Tactical Communications
> 
> 
> (Source: Selex ES; issued Oct 15, 2014)
> ...



http://www.rolatube.com/sites/default/files/RAMM%20-%20DATA%20%20%20SHEET%20%20August%20%202014.pdf

VHF and UHF combined.

Lighter. Faster.


----------



## Robert0288 (16 Oct 2014)

I saw this thing at CANSEC this year.  They also have a SF kit for a GPMG that fits into a bag and sturdy enough that I could stand on it.


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

This thing? 2 to 3 kg?












http://snipertripod.com/welcome/


----------

